# HDMI not working on graphics card



## havikryan (Aug 16, 2011)

I just got a new monitor with hdmi / vga and dvi all supported on it along with a new New Nvidia Gefore GT 610 graphics card.
I installed the card and originally was going with dvi since it has a higher resolution output then VGA. I later got an hdmi cable and plugged it in to the monitor, then the computer while it was on and simply switched outputs on the monitor to hdmi and it worked fine. I played some skyrim and when i closed, my monitor when black. Nothing happened for about 3 minutes while i tried power on and off, unplug cables, changing port back to dvi. Nothing worked. So I shut down my computer and booted back up. Still nothing. 

Now, HDMI still does not get picked up by my monitor and it just says >No Signal< for either DVI or the VGA!
The HDMI and DVI are both plugged into the dedicated gfx card, while the vga is plugged into the motherboard. I have them all plugged in at once (not sure if this is bad) and am switching between them. Only DVI works. 

Please, help me get my HDMI working? (I alrdy tried the cable on my tv - cable box and it worked fine,. its not the cable)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You shouldn't be using the motherboard graphics with a dedicated graphics card, in many cases this will disable the graphics card. Disconnect all video cables from the computer and monitor with both of them off, then connect only the HDMI cable to the monitor and turn the PC on, does that one monitor work at any point with just HDMI connected? Can you test the monitor on another computer with HDMI?


----------



## havikryan (Aug 16, 2011)

i tried turning them both off completely and unplugged all power / video cables from both. i then plugged them both back in, and powered them on but nothing happened. Dvi is still the only working one. The monitor is new and was tested on a laptop and a secondary computer, both worked.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, so the HDMI port on the video card would appear to be at fault. If it's a new card maybe return or exchange it. Although you could try another HDMI cable even though this one works on other devices, there may still be something with the cable that's the issue, there are different HDMI specification levels or it could be a poor connector on the cable.


----------



## havikryan (Aug 16, 2011)

So, its not working anymore? i just got it tho.


----------



## havikryan (Aug 16, 2011)

--edit--
it WAS working for a while ( played skyrim for a while ) how could it not be working already?
also, nvidia control panel does not detect anything else but dvi. Why would VGA not work? I was using VGA before i got this monitor because it was not adaptable.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You said the VGA was on the motherboard so it's not likely an nVidia GPU and/or it's now disabled because you added in dedicated graphics card, the NVidia Control Panel only deals with nVidia GPU's. 

Stuff does break, hence why stuff comes with warranties and the term DOA(Dead on Arrival). It may also be a compatibility issue or a power supply that isn't up to the task of powering an additional graphics card properly. By the way what computer do you have? Make and model, or model of the motherboard, and the make and model of the power supply?


----------



## havikryan (Aug 16, 2011)

it cant be the graphics card, i am using the DVI on it atm.


----------



## havikryan (Aug 16, 2011)

but yes, i guess ill just return it


----------



## havikryan (Aug 16, 2011)

--edit--

just something else i get when i turn on my computer.
a popup.
<warning>
The Catalyst(tm) Control Center is not supported by the driver version of your enabled graphics adapter. Please update your ATI graphics driver, or enable your ATI adapter using the displays manager.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is the integrated motherboard graphics provided by AMD? If so when using the nVidia card you should uninstall the AMD drivers. However drivers only matter and take effect AFTER Windows loads so if you are plugging a monitor into HDMI and not getting the POST/BIOS screens than that's not the issue.

You may have better luck with an AMD card if you have an AMD chipset on your motherboard.


----------



## havikryan (Aug 16, 2011)

*


triple6 said:



is the integrated motherboard graphics provided by amd? If so when using the nvidia card you should uninstall the amd drivers. However drivers only matter and take effect after windows loads so if you are plugging a monitor into hdmi and not getting the post/bios screens than that's not the issue.

You may have better luck with an amd card if you have an amd chipset on your motherboard.

Click to expand...

*fixed it​


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

How did you fix it? It would be beneficial to post the solution for others who run across the same problem.


----------

